# Amber necklace at night? + cleaning



## tiggercats

For those of you that have an amber teething necklace for your LO's, do you keep them on at night? 

Second question, how do you clean them. My LO is always dribbling sick down his neck so it wont be long until it needs a clean.


----------



## Kota

i take P's off at night, have forgotten once though, cleaning wise I've not had to worry yet, but after today I may need to give it a going over,


----------



## onemoreplease

Myiah wears hers in bed and I haven't had to clean it yet she wear it in the bath so I'm guessing it gets clean when I wash her. I don't know if this is right but its what we do xx


----------



## MummyKaya

No I dont keep it on at night but Ive heard of others wrapping it round an ankle


----------



## tiggercats

Thanks I wasn't going to brave tonight wearing it (it arrived today) I might pop it on his ankle though. I read not to wear them in the bath because the string could rot if wet too often.


----------



## Rachel_C

I leave Leyla's on at night and in the bath. I figure if her neck is getting clean, so is the necklace. I think that as long as it's allowed to dry out, it shouldn't rot. Sometimes I do give it a wipe with a wet cloth (still on her neck) while I'm cleaning her after food. I've only once had to take it off and wash it properly!


----------



## anothersquish

I take it off at night and at bathtime. You are right if the string gets wet it may rot/break more easily.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alex's is on 24/7
It has come off in his sleep before so im confident that should it get caught it will still come off again.


----------



## mommyof3co

Hayden wears his 24/7 since he got it, so close to 2yrs now. I have never had to really wash it, he wears it sometimes in the tub sometimes I take it off for baths


----------



## Monkeh

Dexter wears his 24/7 and in the bath. It stays clean, and it has come undone a couple of times at night, so i'm not too worried about the safety aspect.


----------



## Ashy

Chauntelles is on 24/7 except in the bath. its short enough not to get caught on things at night.


----------



## Tiff

I'm not brave enough to keep Claire's on 24/7/. :haha: Its on for naps though! When she was younger I'd wrap it around her ankle. :flower:


----------



## bubbles

I always wrapped Edwards round his ankle at night, I dare not leave it round his neck as he is a real fidgeter at night and I worried it would get tangled


----------



## lfernie

I leave Ryan's on all the time and never had any problems :shrug:


----------



## Rach28

At what age in months did people start to use an amber necklace on their LO's?


----------



## anothersquish

12 weeks/just prior to 3 months.


----------



## Neon

My DS wears his 24/7 - his teething is worse by night so I never understood why it should come off - it's just as dangerous by day and night? :shrug: 

I do take it off when he has a bath as I don't want the silk to get damaged over time - I give it a wipe then. :thumbup:


----------

